# New pics!



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Here are recent pics of the kittens. They are 5 weeks old already! They are running and playing alot with their bros and sis. We have named them even though we are not keeping them. ( I know that is a baaaad thing !!!!) I love them though!

Slyvester









Misty









Jazz









Cali


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Awww, they all have different colors and patterns! They're adorable, Tabbytam3  

So, are you sure you are not keeping them? :wink:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Oooh, furry balls! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

How sweet!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're beautiful!


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks guys! It is going to be so hard to get rid of them!  I love them sooo much!!! I hope I can find them great homes...


----------

